# All the beautiful fat is rubbing off on me



## Tarella (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to share a more than usual naughty photo of myself. Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes. 

Tara 

View attachment chubbywubble.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice pillows!  


And your couch cushions aren't bad either.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

Magnificent! Even cute! LOL You are definitely looking pretty over there, Miss Tarella...do enjoy the growing...errrr....positive and perky community here! LOL  



Tarella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share a more than usual naughty photo of myself. Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.
> 
> Tara


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

Striking!
I always wanted to have dark hair. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## eagle (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello Tara. Wow certainly looking very lovely. And this pic features all of your outer beauty from your gorgeous eyes and smile to your beautiful and as you pointed out, growing belly. Looking very lovely as always Tara. Take care and have a great evening.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 4, 2005)

Oooh, pretty


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 4, 2005)

Now if only Dimensions can rub off on more Long Island girls the very same way...


----------



## Trinityspleasure (Dec 4, 2005)

oh you are so beautiful in that pic we want more right everbody?:smitten:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 4, 2005)

You look great! Hope you like the changes as much as we do!





Jay West Coast


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2005)

*Gorgeous Tara!!

 *


----------



## fred_elliot (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow! beautiful...... i wish you had a 'special' site where you could really show off


----------



## blubberboy767 (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice pix sexy  Believe me when I say, fat IS contagious!!


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 4, 2005)

Very sweet pic!


----------



## eljay (Dec 4, 2005)

:smitten:

(plus 9 extra "padding" characters)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 4, 2005)

You look beautiful!


----------



## dragorat (Dec 4, 2005)

As lovely as ever!:shocked: :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## Aurora (Dec 4, 2005)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing, both your photo and your happiness.

~Aurora


----------



## GPL (Dec 4, 2005)

Tarella, you look supersexy! The new pounds look scool on you.
Such a beautiful girl like you putting on the pounds because of the weight and feedingchat, sounds amazing to me, lol!

Real tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## formerking (Dec 4, 2005)

Tarella said:


> Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.
> Tara



I feel compelled complimenting you on your successful participation here at Dimensions: Your results are beautiful.

Formerking


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice pillows!
> 
> 
> And your couch cushions aren't bad either.



Thank you AnnMarie. You have great looking pillows and sofa cushions too.....I have always admired your backside

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Magnificent! Even cute! LOL You are definitely looking pretty over there, Miss Tarella...do enjoy the growing...errrr....positive and perky community here! LOL




Thank you Obesus. I am glad you liked my photo.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

Jes said:


> Striking!
> I always wanted to have dark hair. I think it's beautiful.



Thank you Jes, Funny how that works....I always wanted to have blonde hair

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Oooh, pretty



Thank you Eagle and Totmacher 
*Hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Now if only Dimensions can rub off on more Long Island girls the very same way...


Thank you UncannyBruceman, I think it would be great if Dimensions rubbed off on many more people than it alread reaches. This place has given me more confidence than I had. Its allowed me to stop wishing to be something or someone else and to concentrate on being me.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

Trinityspleasure said:


> oh you are so beautiful in that pic we want more right everbody?:smitten:



Hi Trinityspleasure,

Thank you for the compliment. Unfortunately, I don't usually share too many naughty photo's like this one. A woman's got to keep some of her charms to herself to make herself more alluring. I am also of the mindsight that I should probably keep more intimate photos of myself for one special man. Your wonderful compliment though makes me feel awesome as a happy fat woman.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you for the wonderful support and compliments. I love seeing all the beautiful people here. I enjoy reading the boards and your compliments definately made me feel great. Aurora, you are a gorgeous woman and I love how pristine your skin and hair look.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 4, 2005)

GPL said:


> Tarella, you look supersexy! The new pounds look scool on you.
> Such a beautiful girl like you putting on the pounds because of the weight and feedingchat, sounds amazing to me, lol!
> 
> Real tight hugs, GPL.



Thank you GPL for always being so supportive. I have to say you are looking rather hot and sexy yourself (new chatroom photo).

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

You are a beautiful inspiration to all of us who aspire to the pleasures of the belly! Rock on! :eat1: 



Tarella said:


> Thank you Obesus. I am glad you liked my photo.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tara


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm glad I was just passing by the weight board aimlessly!!!!
THANKS FOR POSTING, PRETTY LADY!!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 5, 2005)

absolutely gorgeous. not that you weren't already :eat2: but lookin' softer.


----------



## cls (Dec 5, 2005)

simply beautiful. i love the changes :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2005)

Tarella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.



After I read that intro, I just had to check the picture, didn't I? Probably shouldn't have done so at work, but some things are worth the naughtiness....and that pic definately was. Just gorgeous! But the intro was at least as good, your attitude is delightful.

And yes, hanging around Dimensions IS fattening! Be it all the discussions of food, the great 'roll' models, or just the fat acceptance making efforts to not gain seem silly, I've always found that when I spend a lot of time here I tend to gain.

Thanks again for the post 

-Ed


----------



## nascardude123 (Dec 5, 2005)

Cute photo!.... you look like you are enjoying your bigger self...(and we are too) :eat1: 

Pan down next time so we can see that cute belly along with your chubby cheeks!  

Keep up the good work....


----------



## Craiger16 (Dec 5, 2005)

Another great thing about Canada, so many BBW.

Such as yourself Tara.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh my Goodness! :wubu:


----------



## 31mike (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn Tara...

Could you get more beautiful?????

Mike


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2005)

Totally stunning, Tarella! :smitten:


----------



## Spulo (Dec 6, 2005)

This is my first post, but I've been a lurker for about two or three years...and I just wanted to say that you are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## atcAlan (Dec 8, 2005)

Very Pretty Tarella, I hope the pounds continue to rub on.


----------



## kennyg-uk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmm not bad.....for a Canadian.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 8, 2005)

fantastic picture. not much more to say...great body/cute face.

aaron£


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow! You look great, Terella! You are such a beautiful lady, and your gorgeousness is accentuated by your growing *plumpness*  Thanks so much for sharing that photo with us, it looks like your developing a nice, round belly. I'd love to see more pics featufing that belly, if you've got them. Thanks.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Dec 10, 2005)

Absolutely, stunningly, Gorgeous!....You've plumped up beautifully.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm glad I was just passing by the weight board aimlessly!!!!
> THANKS FOR POSTING, PRETTY LADY!!!!


Thank you Jon*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> absolutely gorgeous. not that you weren't already :eat2: but lookin' softer.



Thanks Dan, I am glad you like the softness. I like it too. I feel softer, feminine, and pampered.

Tara*S*


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

cls said:


> simply beautiful. i love the changes :smitten:



Thank you Clayton, The changes are nice. It has taken me awhile to feel free enough to share them with people here. I am glad you approve*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

edx said:


> After I read that intro, I just had to check the picture, didn't I? Probably shouldn't have done so at work, but some things are worth the naughtiness....and that pic definately was. Just gorgeous! But the intro was at least as good, your attitude is delightful.
> 
> And yes, hanging around Dimensions IS fattening! Be it all the discussions of food, the great 'roll' models, or just the fat acceptance making efforts to not gain seem silly, I've always found that when I spend a lot of time here I tend to gain.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ed, 

I hope you didnt get into too much trouble at work. I should have warned you. You probably didnt expect such a photo from me*hugs*. I love all your posts...always do. They are insightful, sincere, and articulate. I hope things are going well for you and guess what?? Christmas puts more weight on too:eat1: ....Merry Christmas Ed.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

nascardude123 said:


> Cute photo!.... you look like you are enjoying your bigger self...(and we are too) :eat1:
> 
> Pan down next time so we can see that cute belly along with your chubby cheeks!
> 
> Keep up the good work....



Thank you for the nice compliments guys. There must be something in the air here in Canada to make so many BBW's....actually I think it could be the fact that our winters are so long and that Winnipeg has the highest number of restuarants per capita in all of North America*S* It leaves me happy.:eat2:


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh my Goodness! :wubu:




Thank you for the compliment guys. You made me feel very flattered.

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

Spulo said:


> This is my first post, but I've been a lurker for about two or three years...and I just wanted to say that you are absolutely beautiful.



Hi Spulo,

I am glad you posted. It is great to have so many wonderful FA's out. Thank you for the compliment. I encourage you to keep posting

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

LJ Rock said:


> Wow! You look great, Terella! You are such a beautiful lady, and your gorgeousness is accentuated by your growing *plumpness*  Thanks so much for sharing that photo with us, it looks like your developing a nice, round belly. I'd love to see more pics featufing that belly, if you've got them. Thanks.



Thank you. I am glad you liked the photo.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2005)

RoadWarrior said:


> Absolutely, stunningly, Gorgeous!....You've plumped up beautifully.



Dear RoadWarrior,

Thank you for the compliment. Gotta thank the plumpmaster.....much better than Suzanne Somers thighmaster. Plumping up preete leetle thangs is what he loves to do. :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:

:kiss2: :kiss2: 

:kiss2: 

Fatalicious hugs,

Tara


----------



## RoadWarrior (Dec 10, 2005)

Tarella, you are what every good boy wants under his tree, gorgeous inside out. Santa, I want a Tarella this year.....smiles. Thanks for the nice post.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

Tarella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share a more than usual naughty photo of myself. Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.
> 
> Tara




You're looking great, honey.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 11, 2005)

RoadWarrior said:


> Tarella, you are what every good boy wants under his tree, gorgeous inside out. Santa, I want a Tarella this year.....smiles. Thanks for the nice post.



Hi RoadWarrior,

Have you been a good boy this year? I heard through the grapevine that perhaps you have been naughty recently? Naughty or good....I am sure you will have a Tarella this year. :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2:  

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 11, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You're looking great, honey.


Thank you for the compliment.

Tara


----------



## panhype (Dec 11, 2005)

You simply look wonderful, Tarella !!!

And you have also a very nice way with replying to all these posts.


Tarella said:


> ...Unfortunately, I don't usually share too many naughty photo's like this one. A woman's got to keep some of her charms to herself to make herself more alluring. I am also of the mindsight that I should probably keep more intimate photos of myself for one special man...


I wouldn't exactly disagree but would say: This depends very much on the woman. And/or the man. i personally can well share a woman's enthusiasm with showing off her charms publicly. And being her bf wouldn't change that. But i agree, that's not for everybody.

I would disagree if that would make you post more pics like the one above ... oh well... ..no, seriously... you do your thing. That's kool !


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 11, 2005)

Tarella said:


> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> Tara



Anytime. I never spare an opportunity to speak the truth.

Emory


----------



## bigbob10000 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking GOOD Tarella!!! :smitten:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

great pic as always tara  i think the board/chat over time rubbed off on me...60 lbs since 1998 hehe


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome pic Tara, definitely one of the best shots I've seen  Very tasteful, very seductive, and very beautiful  Enjoy your holidays and happy eating!


----------



## Tarella (Dec 19, 2005)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Awesome pic Tara, definitely one of the best shots I've seen  Very tasteful, very seductive, and very beautiful  Enjoy your holidays and happy eating!


THank you for the very nice compliment. Its all in the hands of the photographer....he captured those parts of me.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Chris(>'s SSBBW's (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! You're look'in fantastic! What a heart throb!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Lovely, as always!


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tarella...great shot, you've done yourself proud. Absolutely amazing....you should tell us a bit more about how this happened...


----------



## Skinny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Very impressive change. I also detect a warm smile. I love a lady who knows she is attractive. Keep posting!


----------



## Stiffler (Jan 2, 2006)

Sure wish I could do some rubbing on that beautiful fat, but I guess I'll be doing a little rubbing Stiffmeister style. Hot pic babe. Stiffler


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Tarella...

Lovely pic and you have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## YisGinlasvegas (Jan 5, 2006)

Im glad that its workin out.


----------



## Van (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Tarella,
I am new. Maybe some of that fat can rub off on me!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

Big_Fan72 said:


> Tarella...great shot, you've done yourself proud. Absolutely amazing....you should tell us a bit more about how this happened...



Hi Big Fan,

Thank you, for your post. I have just been myself...stopped fretting about what I eat and that means I eat when I want to eat and what I want to eat. I have had some help along the way with a special someone who adores me and accepts my preferences. Lets just say, when it's time to get groceries he lets me have the cart, when it's time to order out, he asks me what I want. He is smooth in that he doesnt push me to eat ...he just sits back and creates an environment in which I feel I can eat however I like. Oh but he does shower me with chocolates,great wine, and a selection of great restuarants.

I also have had a shift in my activity. I used to work as a ER nurse...now with more education and career moves, I sit a lot due to my job. Anything else you would like to know?

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Tarella...
> 
> Lovely pic and you have the most beautiful eyes!


HI Sandy, 

Thank you for the compliment. I have to also share one back with you. You are a beautiful woman and it is so nice to see a well dressed, sexy lady who is adored by her special guy. 

Thank you Sandie,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

Stiffler said:


> Sure wish I could do some rubbing on that beautiful fat, but I guess I'll be doing a little rubbing Stiffmeister style. Hot pic babe. Stiffler



Thank you Stiffler, I love the name and from your posts you appear to embody the real Stiffler very well. Don't rub too hard hun, you wouldnt want to chaff the stiffler. lol

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

Skinny1 said:


> Very impressive change. I also detect a warm smile. I love a lady who knows she is attractive. Keep posting!


Hi Skinny, 

Thanks for the compliment. I have good days and bad days just like anyone else.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

Van said:


> Hi Tarella,
> I am new. Maybe some of that fat can rub off on me!


Hang around long enough and it just might.....consider yourself invited.

Tara


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

in my new pics you can tell i got some rubbin lol


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> in my new pics you can tell i got some rubbin lol


Ohhhhhh do tell??????


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

tee hee  gotta tease ya all with the thoughts of a shirtless chippy pic that may exists


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Jan 14, 2006)

Tara

I admire & appriciate how you are becoming so fat & so sexy. Keep up the excellent job of building a beatifull fat body. Love your new pot belly so plump
& round.


----------



## Denial (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow. That must be the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.:wubu:


----------



## Tarella (Jan 17, 2006)

Denial said:


> Wow. That must be the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.:wubu:



Hi Denial,

Thank you for making me smile. I am glad you liked the photo.

*hugs*

Tarella


----------



## BLAST (Jan 19, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share a more than usual naughty photo of myself. Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.
> 
> Tara


Wow BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Would love to seee that Tummy!!!
BLAST!:eat2:


----------



## tynedin (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow Tarella you are so incredibly Beautiful and Breathtakingly Sexy love that that picture and i personally am glad you are having this fat forum and fat chat rubbing off on you as your new bigger, softer, sexier, rounder, and probably more jiggly belly looks incredible and so Beautiful and sexy i must say  wow thanks for sharing Sincerely Derek


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 20, 2006)

Very sexy pics. 

Red never looked so good.


----------



## Rockstar (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, you look great!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 27, 2006)

I only hope I see that in my dreams tonight. Very lovely.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 29, 2006)

BLAST said:


> Wow BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> Would love to seee that Tummy!!!
> BLAST!:eat2:


Thank you Blast. I am glad you approve.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 29, 2006)

zbot19 said:


> Wow Tarella you are so incredibly Beautiful and Breathtakingly Sexy love that that picture and i personally am glad you are having this fat forum and fat chat rubbing off on you as your new bigger, softer, sexier, rounder, and probably more jiggly belly looks incredible and so Beautiful and sexy i must say  wow thanks for sharing Sincerely Derek


Thank you Zbot, I am glad you like the photo.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 29, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Wow, you look great!


Thank you very much. I am glad you think I do. 

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

tara with all these gents drooling how comes you havent made a paysite yet  im sure it would be a hit!

need a coder? hehe


----------



## Tarella (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I only hope I see that in my dreams tonight. Very lovely.


Hi Archangel,

I am flattered by your sweet comment. Have sweet dreams tonight.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## rusteeldn (Jan 30, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lovelYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## afro4bbw (Jan 30, 2006)

tarella u are mind blowingly gorgeous and irresistible:eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## Tarella (Jan 30, 2006)

afro4bbw said:


> tarella u are mind blowingly gorgeous and irresistible:eat2: :kiss2:


Thank you guys for the nice messages. I am flattered you approve.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 26, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share a more than usual naughty photo of myself. Yes, I have put on a bit of weight hanging out here at Dimensions. I guess all the beautiful rolls, and fat chat has rubbed off on me....LOL. Hope you likethe changes.
> 
> Tara


TARELLA,
I NOT ONLY LIKE THE CHANGES :wubu: I THINK I LOVE THE CHANGES:smitten: KEEP CHANGING IF THIS IS HOW MUCH MORE BEAUTIFULL YOU ARE GETTING 

THANK YOU

[email protected]

FA all the way


----------



## Regular Bill (Nov 26, 2006)

You look positivly gorgeous!!!!:wubu: :smitten: Keep on :eat1: 


Bill


----------



## NewEra (Nov 26, 2006)

wow...beautiful, great pic. you look great!:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 26, 2006)

wow..the noobs are really finding the old threads to resurrect


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 27, 2006)

so very beautiful Tara !!!!!
would love to have some fat to rub on to Me!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 27, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> wow..the noobs are really finding the old threads to resurrect


It's worth ressurecting.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 20, 2006)

Charming Tarella!
You I have described my personal delight in PM. A magnificent photo and the magnificent magnificent woman on it. I have seen all your photos which you have published. I consider, that you a rare beauty worthy fine love from men.:smitten: 
Yours faithfully, 
Maxim from Moscow


----------



## chubscout (Dec 21, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> Charming Tarella!
> You I have described my personal delight in PM. A magnificent photo and the magnificent magnificent woman on it. I have seen all your photos which you have published. I consider, that you a rare beauty worthy fine love from men.:smitten:
> Yours faithfully,
> Maxim from Moscow



Right you are that Tara is a rare beauty, and as beautiful on the inside as the outside, actually even more so. Long live the Tundra Princess :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 21, 2006)

very sexy!


----------



## plumpum (Dec 21, 2006)

YOU ARE HOT! 'nuff said!:eat2:


----------



## Tarella (Dec 22, 2006)

View attachment taraclose.jpg


View attachment taracloseup.jpg


View attachment tarafulllength.jpg
Hi everyone,

I wanted to say thanks for all the kind words and compliments. I am surprised this thread came back up again. So here are a couple Christmas photos from this year.....as you can see, much more has rubbed off on me. 

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and All the Best in the New Year

*warm hugs*

Tara


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 22, 2006)

With Christmas you dear.
You are more tremendous look! Mine to you compliments!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Your Maxim


----------



## Stiffler (Dec 22, 2006)

You are gorgeous. Tarella, I must say that you bare some resemblence to Sable. Word is that you are going to launch a paysite. Is this true? I heard Big Cuties. If it's true I will be looking for it. You Rock. Stiffler


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 23, 2006)

Tarella said:


> View attachment 12679
> 
> 
> View attachment 12680
> ...



Tarella,

Keep rubbing it "ON" "OFF" Oh whatever just keep doing it becuase it looks great

Happy holiday CUtie :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 23, 2006)

Just when i thought you couldnt get any sexier. Thanks for sharing these pics Tara. Hope you have a wonderful xmas.


----------



## GPL (Dec 23, 2006)

Tara, it is great to hear from you again, hun.
Im happy to see you are doing fine. Great pics of a very beautiful woman.
You look great with the new pounds. Im happy the people from Dimensions made you feel so comfortable about yourself!

Happy holidays, hun.
GPL.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 23, 2006)

Tarella said:


> View attachment 12679
> 
> 
> View attachment 12680
> ...




You're still gorgeous, Tara.


Happy holidays, dear! 


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 2, 2007)

Still looking as gorgeous as ever, hon! *hugs and kisses*

Scott


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jan 2, 2007)

Good grief, I thought I knew how gorgeous you are, and then you get even sexier!! I just love how your face is filling out - you look soo good with it. 

I remember the first time you posted on here - i seem to remember you were rather unsure about posting pics of yourself etc etc... guess we've converted you to the fat cause lol

Thanks for sharing that lovely smile 

Simon


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2007)

I had not noticed these new pics lurking down here at the end of the thread until now. You are looking more lovely than ever--the new fullness in your face really suits you somehow. I think I've said this before, but it seems to me that as you've gotten a little bigger you just look more and more like you, as if your inner nature is scultping your outer form.

I'm glad you've been enjoying things!

-The Ed formerly known as Tad


----------



## Danyull (Jan 5, 2007)

Should I say some hugely original thing? Or just be like everyone else?

yas tsum I lufituaeb.

That Orininallity at its finest =]


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Nothing more with a bit more Tarella - cute as always sweets!


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Jan 8, 2007)

Terella

Love that cute fat double chin & chubby face you have. WOW Your belly & butt have really swollen. Your nand on your hip really shows off the curves of your sexy widened hips. You butt has really developed , I love how it sticks out & the shelf it has formed.:smitten:


----------



## Biglover (Jan 8, 2007)

More and more sexy with each pound you gain. Keep up the good work. Your man is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 11, 2007)

You are an amazingly beautiful woman in all your photos, the rubbin off just adds to your beauty!


----------

